# Tool brands



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Knipex or klein for pliers, wiha, wera, witte, felo for screwdrivers. Search thru old threads on here. Using what feels good in your hands would be my biggest advice to you.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Channellocks are a great tool at a great price right now, available even at Home Depot and Lowes. Not just the groove pliers but linemans, diagonals, needlenose, strippers, etc. 

The ideal Twist a Nut Combo set would be good to spring for: 

https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-35-926-Twist-Tools-Combo/dp/B000ZZK8CK


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Knipex cutters and linesmans. Kleins are made of soft garbage steel They used to make nice stuff. Now they just charge like they still do :furious: Channellock makes decent pump pliers and they are cheap. I'm impartial on everything else. Currently using as mix of Greenlee and cheap $0.87 big box store screwdrivers. Using whatever the bLowes brand of the week is for wire strippers. Insist on the original Seatek Rotosplit. The Greenlee ones are just weird and will shatter the 1st time you drop them off a ladder


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Kobalt from Lowes, except kobalt doesnt have a nice strippers. They are low end, but nice tools. If you have a problem with them, take them back for a free replacement, no questions asked.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I have mostly klein tools with a greenlee tool here and there, channellock has some nice linemans that are pretty affordable.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I am sure that you, as all of us do over time, will develop your own preferences. There is no tool brand that has the best of everything, so you will have some of several brands. Most any good quality tool will serve the intended purpose well. 

Some of my preferences:
Side cutters- Ideal, Klein
Dikes- Klein
Needle nose- Klein, Channelloc
Channellocs- Channelloc (the older manufactured especially)
Level- Klein, Empire
Ruler, folding- Lufkin
Tape measure- Stanley Fat Max
Screwdrivers- Wera, Klein, Lowes
Meters- Fluke
Non contact tester- Santronics
Sockets- Kobalt (Lowes), SK
Wrenches- Sears, Proto
Hammer- Vaughn
Bags- Home Depot
Pouch- Klein
Battery tools- Milwaukee


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Read up on some of the threads in the forum. You'll find lots of unbiased, real world opinions.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

You'll get almost as many opinions as there are electricians. My advice is try stuff and find what you like best. Don't buy a whole set - buy one and see if it's to your liking. Most things are worth spending money for quality on: linesmans, *****, wrenches, square tip screwdrivers, roto splits, LEVELS, power tools, bit holders. Some things are not critical and even cheap ones work fine: screwdrivers, nut drivers, sockets, benders, tin snips, channel locks, drive bits, drill bits, sawzall blades. Whatever. 

When you see someone using a brand you've never used, ask to borrow it for a day to try it out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hammers-Estwing

Linemans-Klein

Tape measures-Stanley

Screwdrivers-Wiha, wera, whitte

Channellocks-Channellock

Adjustable Wrenches-Ridgid

Meters-Fluke

Cordless Tools-Milwaukee


----------

